# donne che erano crollate nella mia considerazione e nel mio



## zipp404

Di persona, _crollare _significa avere un collaso fisico o cedere improvvisamente in frasi quali _il pugile è crollato, è crollato esausto sul divano, crollò e confesso tutto, _ecc_._

Mi chiedo come parafrasereste _crollare _in questa frase:

"C'erano state donne *che erano crollate* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento; a maggior rarione, dunque, Cecilia, che mi aveva volgarmente tradito".

Io l'ho reso con:  _C'erano state donne *che avevano cessato di essistere* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento ..._

Grazie!


----------



## alfaalfa

zipp404 said:


> Di persona, _crollare _significa avere un collasso fisico o cedere improvvisamente in frasi quali _il pugile è crollato, è crollato esausto sul divano, crollò e confesso tutto, _ecc_._
> 
> Mi chiedo come parafrasereste _crollare _in questa frase:
> 
> "C'erano state donne *che erano crollate* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento; a maggior rarione, dunque, Cecilia, che mi aveva volgarmente tradito".
> 
> Io l'ho reso con:  _C'erano state donne *che avevano cessato di essistere*__ nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento ..._
> 
> Grazie!


Secondo me "....donne, verso le quali la mia considerazione e il mio sentimento erano scemati/scaduti..."
Qui crollare è inteso più in modo simbolico  che fisico. Tipo: "le mie apettative su questo forum sono crollate", "il valore delle azioni in borsa è crollato".


----------



## zipp404

Mille grazie alfaalfa.  

Mi chiedo: Se si ritiene il sostantivo _donne _come il soggetto del verbo (o dell'espressione verbale) da parafrasare, come parafrasereste la frase?

Ad esempio:  C'erano state donne *che si erano avvilite* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento; a maggio ragione, dunque, Cecilia che mi aveva volgarmente tradito."

Grazie!


----------



## alfaalfa

4 said:


> Mille grazie alfaalfa.
> 
> Mi chiedo: Se si ritiene il sostantivo _donne _come il soggetto del verbo (o dell'espressione verbale) da parafrasare, come parafrasereste la frase?
> 
> Ad esempio:  C'erano state donne *che si erano avvilite * nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento; a maggio ragione, dunque, Cecilia che mi aveva volgarmente tradito."
> 
> Grazie!


Non ti piacciono scemate o scadute?


----------



## zipp404

Ciao alfaalfa.   

Certo che sì mi piacciono!  Non è che non mi piacciano.  É che hai riordinato l'ordine della frase, sostituendo i sostantivi "considerazione" e "sentimento" al sostantivo "donne" come soggetto grammaticale del verbo della frase:
 C'erano state donne verso le quali *la mia considerazione e il mio sentimento* *erano scemati / scaduti.*...

La mia parafrase mirava a ritenere la medesima sintassi, lo stesso ordine grammaticale della frase originale, cioé "C'erano state [soggetto] donne che _______[verbo o esoressione verbale]_____ nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per ...

Ci ho riflettuto ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione probabilmente perché la parafrase richiede un riordinamento degli elementi come nella tua frase.

Grazie di cuore di tutte le correzioni!
Zipp


----------



## dragonseven

zipp404 said:


> Di persona, _crollare _significa avere un collasso fisico (e/o psicologico, mentale) o cedere improvvisamente in frasi quali _il pugile è crollato, è crollato esausto sul divano, crollò e confessò tutto, _ecc_._
> 
> Mi chiedo come parafrasereste _crollare _in questa frase:
> 
> "C'erano state donne *che erano crollate* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento; a maggior ragione, dunque, Cecilia, che mi aveva volgarmente tradito".
> 
> Io l'ho reso con:  _C'erano state donne *che avevano cessato di essistere* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento ..._
> 
> Grazie!


 Ciao Zipp! 
Secondo me non sei andato troppo lontano dal significato corretto, diciamo che la tua parafrasi per questa locuzione è troppo categorica, esagerata, portata all'estremo (potrebbe anche avere la valenza che dici tu ma sarebbe per estensione e comprensibile solo dal contesto generale; quello che abbiamo, in questo caso, non è sufficiente a farla passare per tale); come significato figurativo, "che _avevano_ _cessato di esistere_", deriva più da locuzioni quali 'che _erano_ _scomparse_/ _cadute_/ _morte_', 'che _si erano_ _volatilizzate_', 'che _erano_ _crollate definitivamente_ nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento, _in modo da dimenticarle_, per una frase eccetera'. 

Per quanto concerne il messaggio figurativo di 'che erano *crollate*' possiamo anche dirlo con "che erano [*precipitate*/ *cadute vertiginosamente*]", "che avevano *perso* [*un sacco di*/ *molti*] *punti**".



** *Nelle locuzioni colloquiali '[_perdere_/ _guadagnare_] _punti_' il senso sarebbe del tipo '[scendere/ salire] nella graduatoria definita': "Per me la ditta X _ha perso punti_ nei confronti della ditta Y per quanto riguarda le innovazioni." in questo caso si intende "Per me _si è ridotta la distanza_ tra le ditte X e Y [nell'essere in grado di/ nella capacità di/ nel sapere (come)] innovare."; anche, se usato assolutamente, del tipo '[scendere/ salire] (come valore) nel proprio giudizio, nella propria valutazione/ considerazione della persona o della cosa': "Per me quella persona (o cosa) _ha perso punti_." vale a dire "Tal persona (o cosa) _a mio giudizio non vale più come prima_.").


----------



## alfaalfa

zipp404 said:


> donne che _______[verbo o espressione verbale]erano scemate_____ nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per ...


Ma il "perdere punti" di Dragonseven era quell'espressione immediata che da ieri mi tarlava il cervello e non voleva uscire. Quindi "donne che _______[verbo o espressione verbale]avevano perso punti_____ nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per ..


----------



## ohbice

zipp404 said:


> "C'erano state donne *che erano crollate* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase, un gesto, un atteggiamento; a maggior rarione, dunque, Cecilia, che mi aveva volgarmente tradito".



C'erano state donne che erano scivolate nella mia considerazione...
C'erano state donne che erano collassate nella mia considerazione...
C'erano state donne che erano franate nella mia considerazione...
E via discorrendo


----------



## zipp404

alfaalfa, dragonseven, oh bice: Grazie di cuore per l'utilissimo l'aiuto!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Secondo me, per come è costruita la frase, il verbo  "crollare" non è così adatto.  

"Crollare", nell'accezione che gli si vuole dare nel contesto, significherebbe "svanire" "andare in rovina", "rovinare", "sfumare", tutt'al più "soccombere": a voi non pare che possa creare ambiguità di significato? "Svanire/rovinare _nella _considerazione di qualcuno? Forse direi "...  donne che avevano completamente/miseramente perso la mia considerazione e il mio 'sentimento' ..."?

P.S.: Zipp404, ti prego, non mi dirai che l'autore è un grande scrittore del passato o del presente, vero?


----------



## Odysseus54

Per me il verbo e' adatto.  Pensiamo ai titoli di borsa, o ai valori immobiliari, o alle valute - anche quelli crollano, no ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Odysseus 

Indubbiamente. Precisavo, infatti, "per come è costruita la frase dell'OP": come può una persona crollare nella tua considerazione? Al limite è la tua considerazione che crolla nei confronti di una persona.


----------



## Odysseus54

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Odysseus
> 
> Indubbiamente. Precisavo, infatti, "per come è costruita la frase dell'OP": come può una persona crollare nella tua considerazione? Al limite è la tua considerazione che crolla nei confronti di una persona.




Se pensi a 'considerazione' come a una scala graduata di valori decrescenti, da 100 (brava persona) a 0 (mondezza umana), non vedo nulla di strano a che una persona possa salire o scendere 'nella considerazione' di qualcuno, con tutte le possibili variazioni, metafore ecc. relative a 'scendere' e 'salire'.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odys  

Eh, appunto ... è la considerazione che crolla, non le donne! Tralasciando di parafrasare (stiamo parlando di questa frase con questo verbo), perdonami, ma più la leggo e più mi pare ambigua!  



> C'erano state donne *che erano crollate* nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase ...



"Donne per le quali la mia considerazione era del tutto crollata ..." non è un pochino meglio, secondo te?


----------



## Odysseus54

Per me no.  Per vedere altri esempi di questa costruzione, prova a fare una ricerchina su google per  "nella mia considerazione".  I risultati sono parecchi e da testi credibili.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odys, il mio problema è "_crollare_ nella considerazione" non "nella considerazione". 

Esempio: "tengo in alta considerazione la tua opinione" significa che "la tua opinione non crolla nella mia considerazione"? A me suona ben strana questa costruzione! Comunque, il problema dev'essere mio.  Ciao!


----------



## Odysseus54

Cosa vuol dire 'crollare' secondo te ?  Se l'Euro crolla nei confronti del $, che cosa significa ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Anja.Ann said:


> "Crollare", nell'accezione che gli si vuole dare nel contesto, significherebbe "svanire" "andare in rovina", "rovinare", "sfumare", tutt'al più "soccombere": a voi non pare che possa creare ambiguità di significato? "Svanire/rovinare _nella _considerazione di qualcuno? Forse direi "...  donne che avevano completamente/miseramente perso la mia considerazione e il mio 'sentimento' ..."?



Odys, per me, nel contesto, "crollare" dovrebbe avere il significato che ho indicato nel post poco sopra. 

"_L'euro_ _che crolla nei confronti del _dollaro" equivale, per costruzione, a quella proposta da me: 
"_La considerazione che crolla nei confronti di _queste benedette donne" per ovviare all'ambiguità della frase originale. 

Pareri discordanti, Odys ... si può anche vederla diversamente, ogni tanto.


----------



## Passante

Secondo me il caos creato non tanto per i termini usati ma per la costruzione che ne ha fatto, onestamente suona un po' strana, ma in effetti sembra ricalcare un parlato e non una frase scritta. Per essere corretta a mio veramente modestissimo avviso se diceva:
La mia considerazione e il mio sentimento verso alcune donne era crollato soltanto per una frase ....

in effetti, se ci pensate bene, non sono le donne che sono crollate, ma è la considerazione di loro a crollare per un semplice gesto, ha costruito la frase dando enfasi al soggetto donne forse per amplificarne il significato...
sono fusa da lavoro non riesco a spiegare meglio di così.


----------



## zipp404

Passante said:


> Secondo me il caos creato non tanto per i termini usati ma per la costruzione che ne ha fatto, onestamente suona un po' strana, ma in effetti *sembra ricalcare un parlato e non una frase scritta* ... ì.



Esatto.  Scusatemi avrei dovuto avvertirvi che la frase è di Moravia (_La noia_) ma formulata, enunciata da Dino il protagonista-narratore di un lunghissimo (500 pagine) monologo, una labirintica, tortuosa, assurda introspezione filosofica e psicologica.

 La mia domanda mirava a parafrasare il verbo _crollare _pur conservando la medesima struttura della frase, cioè con "donne" come soggetto della frase:  "C'erano state donne che erano [parafrasi] nella mia considerazione e nel mio sentimento soltanto per una frase ...." come fece oh bice nel post 8, e cercavo una parafrasi perché la mia comprensione degli usi del verbo _crollare _è limitata a quegli usi indicati nei vocabolari, e quest'uso di Moravia pare avere un senso che va al di là di quelli da me imparati nei vocabolari/conosciuti.



Passante said:


> [...]  in effetti, se ci pensate bene, non sono le donne che sono crollate, ma è la considerazione di loro a crollare per un semplice gesto, ha costruito la frase dando enfasi al soggetto donne forse per amplificarne il significato.... ì.



Oviettivamente guardando alla realtà nella sua concretezza esteriore le donne non crollano, ciò che diminuisce è la considerazione del narratore verso quelle donne, il suo sentimento nei confronti di loro. 

Dalla prospettiva della soggettività del narratore però sono le donne che erano "crollate".  E pare che sia appunto per dare risalto alla natura soggettiva del monologo del protagonista-narratore che l'autore si sia servito di quella costruzione, della scelta stilistica <donne/soggetto || erano crollate/verbo || nella mia considerazione/luogo>.

 É una cosa che gli ultimi post mi hanno fatto vedere, grazie.

P.S. Anja.Ann, è un grande scrittore sì ma a volte mi fa venire la voglia di tirare tutti i suoi libri contro la parete!


----------



## Passante

Scusa ma forse allora cercavi un sinonimo più che una parafrasi? Se si basta dire scese: c'erano donne che erano scese nella mia considerazione... Ma a questo punto ci sta meglio crollate


----------



## zipp404

Passante said:


> Scusa ma forse allora cercavi un sinonimo più che una parafrasi? Se si basta dire scese: c'erano donne che erano scese nella mia considerazione... Ma a questo punto ci sta meglio crollate


 Grazie.  Spiego la ragione per la quale cercavo un sinonimo o parafrasi:  unicamente perché la mia comprensione dei significati e degli usi del verbo _crollare _è limitata da quei significati e usi convenzionali indicati nei vocabolari, e quest'uso nella frase di Moravia pare assumere un senso non convenzionale che per me attraverssa al di là di quelli da me conosciuti.


----------



## ohbice

La frase dell'o.p. è originale e simpatica, l'uso di crollare è splendido, mi è venuta voglia di rileggere Moravia


----------



## Odysseus54

zipp404 said:


> Oviettivamente guardando alla realtà nella sua concretezza esteriore le donne non crollano, ciò che diminuisce è la considerazione del narratore verso quelle donne, il suo sentimento nei confronti di loro.



E di una frase tipo "Obama e' crollato nella fiducia degli elettori" che ne diresti ?

Perche' e' esattamente la stessa cosa.  

Qui puoi vedere diversi esempi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Passante said:


> ...in effetti, se ci pensate bene, non sono le donne che sono crollate, ma è la considerazione di loro a crollare per un semplice gesto, ha costruito la frase dando enfasi al soggetto donne forse per amplificarne il significato...



Ciao, Passante  

Non ci avevo, onestamente, pensato. Giusta considerazione. Una sorta di "figura di sentimento", una costruzione "inaspettata" (per me) per enfatizzare l'idea:  donne la cui immagine è crollata agli occhi dello scrittore che, conseguentemente, ne perde ogni considerazione  

Moravia ... Ohiboboi, Zipp! L'avessi detto subito ... mi sarei risparmiata la "tiratina d'orecchie" da parte di Odys!


----------



## Passante

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Passante
> 
> Non ci avevo, onestamente, pensato. Giusta considerazione. Una sorta di "figura di sentimento", una costruzione "inaspettata" (per me) per enfatizzare l'idea:  donne la cui immagine è crollata agli occhi dello scrittore che, conseguentemente, ne perde ogni considerazione


Ciao a te, anche per me è inaspettata, ma ci sta benissimo specialmente se penso ad un parlato.


----------

